# 4 wk old pup with impacted bowels



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

So sad....

We had two survivors from our litter 4 weeks ago, a HUGE male (seriously, twice the size of any pup we've ever had!) and this TINY female (she's a scrapper!). I was starting to relax, since both seemed healthy and well.

Last Friday we noticed the female seemed bloated, but she was due for her 4 week worming on Sunday, so DH wormed her early. By yesterday, she was hugely bloated, and starting to get a little lethargic, so I rushed her to our vet (who is EXCELLENT, I trust her completely).

At first they thought it might be worm dieoff, but the xray showed fluid, so they tapped her (poor baby), and were only able to pull of a little, and it was red tinged.

Our vet is kind, modern, but a realist, and we agreed that no surgery would be done, nothing invasive. Pup was given a shot of lasix (to hopefully help with the fluid), and she's been put on liquid amoxicilin with mineral oil in it (hopefully will get her working again and help fight the inflammation).

Basically, the vet said either the bowels will start working again, or she will die within three to four days. We won't let her suffer, of course, but are hoping for some miracle, since she's done so well so far.

Any thoughts/ideas/hopes?

Terri


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Gently stroke her left rear leg from the pad to what would be the heel of a human foot.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd do mineral oil into both ends. It can take a while IME for mineral oil to travel from the stomach thru impacted bowels, so sometimes a bit of a mineral oil enema can help lube things up on the other end.

Do you know WHY she got so impacted? To me, that's more critical than anything else. If she has an anatomical issue with her intestines, then getting her to poop right now won't really make a difference in the long run.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Was this pup still nursing, or eating kibble?

Worming a 4 week runt puppy is pretty hard core. I have never wormed a puppy and never had any test positive for worms.

You can soak the puppy in a sink full of very warm water to get things moving. An enema can be given with t he tip of a syringe with *no* needle.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you, everyone for the help. In response...

I don't know that I should say that she's "impacted", but she's not having any bowel movements (but is still urinating). The vet did what she felt she could do without surgery, but warned it could be an internal defect that didn't show up until now, and there won't be much we can do about it then.

I've been masssaging her regularly, hoping that would help, but will try the warm soak, wouldn't have thought of that!

I'm terrified of trying the enema, but my husband has much more dog experience, so I'll be the holder. I figured out the syringe with no needle part, but how much mineral oil are we talking? (She's tiny for a walker puppy...)

I do feel terrible, now, about worming her, but we've always followed the vet's advice in the past and wormed at 4 weeks. She's still nursing, no kibble. 

This a.m. she was the same, no better, no worse. Will try the bath/enema after work....

Thanks again...

Terri


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Poor little thing. I hope with all my heart that she will be okay.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

She had her warm bath and blowdry:happy2: but seems no better or worse. Still happy go lucky n vocal but very bloated. Thanks for all your ongoing help n good thoughts.
terri


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I worm the mother dog when the pups are 2 weeks therefore they get wormed through her milk.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am hoping that this sweet little thing pulls through this. A blockage in the colon is not good though. I pray that something happens and that this pup will have success with the mineral oil.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If she is tiny, please be aware that it is very possible that she has a defect that is causing this problem and be prepared to let her go. I know that sounds hard, its hard to do. I had a Silky puppy years ago that didn't grow well, though she was a scrapper too. When she was 4-5 weeks she started to struggle to breathe when I picked her up. I had her put down and the necropsy showed that her heart was hooked up all wrong. She never would have made it and I was glad I checked to see what the problem was. 

I got SO attached to the puppies and especially the pups that need extra care. I don't miss losing puppies at all. As a breeder, I know that you do lose a percentage, no matter how skilled or careful you are. Some of them just have problems. It's painful.

I hope your baby will be alright, I think you are doing the best for her in the choices you are making. Good luck.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Shes about the same today. I watched and she did poop but then strained and wasn't able to pass anymore so ...I don't know. She has medicine for through the weekend then I will call vet to reevaluate if she's still with us. She seems to be in no pain so not in a rush to make a decision. Sigh...
Thanks for the great advice and good thoughts.
Terri


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update. It's so hard to breed and to make the right decisions for your puppies sometimes. I really hope this goes well for you.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

If anything passed at all that means there is not a complete blockage. 
The antibiotics should help a lot. Just keep on doing what you are doing and I hope she comes through this.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I sure hope she continues to improve. A little poop is better than no poop at all.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been checking to see if there was any new news on her and hoping no news is good news.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Today's update:
I brought them out of the doghouse and let them walk around, and she promptly pooped, hooray, without too much straining!

Here are my current issues:
1)my husband wonders if the diagnosis is wrong, even though the vet says to keep her on the antibiotic/mineral oil for at least another week before reevaluating, since she's holding her own(even though the amount of bloating hasn't changed)
2)normally by this age we would take off the blocker that allows the mother in/out of the doghouse, but not the puppies, but girl puppy's so little/round, I'm afraid she wouldn't be able to get back in the house, and it's in the 40s. Unfortunately, big moose of a brother can half climb over it, so I'm afraid he'll get over it and not be able to get back in!
3)normally we'd start them on softened kibble by now, but the vet said only for him, not for her, so she's going to be frustrated :hair

Good things to be worried about since she's still alive and holding her own!
Thanks again for your ongoing thoughts....
Terri


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm glad she seems to be improving. As far as her treatment, your vet seems to have been right so far, follow her advice. 

What breed is she? What happened to the rest of the litter? Are you home to monitor how it goes if you start letting them out? Perhaps you could remove the blocker during the day and lock them in at night?


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

GrannyCarol said:


> I'm glad she seems to be improving. As far as her treatment, your vet seems to have been right so far, follow her advice.
> 
> What breed is she? What happened to the rest of the litter? Are you home to monitor how it goes if you start letting them out? Perhaps you could remove the blocker during the day and lock them in at night?


They are walker hounds. First time older mom. We lost four. Two stillborn. Two in first 24 hours we think she laid on them overnight. I'm gone six hours to work. We will either have to lock them in at night or move them to our one enclosed kennel that stays warmer. Its neverbeen a problem with all healthy litters....

THANKS!

Terri


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Terri, pls stay on the antibiotics and it sounds good for her! Do whatever you have to do to keep her off the other food right now. So happy for you and her!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree...keep doing what the vet says. She's doing great, but still needs TLC and special care.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Don't be surprised if you hear bawling coming from the puppy house before long  love the hound breeds. Have had a walker that ended up being larger than the breed standard (90 lbs) and sold him.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Guess I should change my title, now that she's five weeks old!

Bravo (the boy), is now in and out of the doghouse at will (I took the board down), and is nibbling at dry food twice a day. My only "problem" with him is that he tries to roughhouse with his little sister, and she's really not up to it.

The little girl is "the same" but more "surviving, not thriving". She definitely is not growing, her abdomen is no less boated, etc. I take her out of the house 3X/day, pet and love on her, and "make" her walk around the concrete floor of the kennel thinking it's got to help her digestion to move around some. It's so pitiful to watch her put her front feet up on the entrance of the dog house because she wants back in, but her tummy is too bloated/legs too short for her to be able to boost herself back in. The vet has extended her antibiotic, but I've also promised my husband that we'd take her back in to the vet if she doesn't show some improvement by the end of the week.

Just wanted to keep y'all updated, since you've been so helpful...

Terri


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update, so sorry to hear she's not thriving. Looks like she'll need to see the vet again and I have a bad feeling about her prognosis. Here's hoping I'm wrong!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like a liver shunt. Was her blood tested for anything yet?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, I was hoping her belly had gone down some. Hugs and prayers from here. I truly hope she makes it.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Poor little girl. Is there a specialist you could take her to?


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Keeping your little pup in my prayers. I hope she makes it!


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, that little shyster pulled a fast one one us this am! Big white snowflakes were just starting to come down when I heard her barking at 7 am all the way across the yard! She had decided to finally leave the doghouse and have a walkabout, and then couldn't get her little self back in. So, when I left for work, DH was busy building a step for her :thumb:. He thinks it's a good sign that she wants to be with mom and brother since they have gone in and out for a few days now.

We aren't ignoring the need for more veterinary followup, and will make an appointment for the end of the week if she doesn't improve. Lasergirl, we have NOT done any bloodwork yet, but will, if need be. I was researching liver shunt on the internet, and it did not say that constipation/bloating were typical symptoms, have you seen those as symptoms with this condition?

I have tons of pictures, and would post, if someone would send me a link to the "how tos".....

Thanks again, everyone, for the advice.

Terri


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

yoopermom said:


> I have tons of pictures, and would post, if someone would send me a link to the "how tos".....


Go to photobucket and create a free account.
Follow their directions to upload pictures (don't worry, it's very simple)
Then, copy the link that begins with img and paste it here.

You can "preview post" to make sure it works.

Oh, and while you're in photobucket, try to resize the pictures to medium, it goes faster.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

There, a little smaller! This is Bravo, the big brother, chewing on mom's ear!
Terri


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Best I could do at trying to get one of them together. Don't worry, I didn't let her actually eat dry food out of the bowl. He's a little piggy though and loves his food!










Excuse my cutting off Bravo's face . At least you can see how much bigger he is than her...










Her bloated tummy (hair was shaved off on the side for the tap).

Terri


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

liver diseases, heart diseases, and heavy parasite loads are a few things that cause ascites in young puppies.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Poor little girl! She's so adorable! I hope you can find out what's wrong and fix it so she can have a long healthy life!


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's our son with Lil Sis. Don't ask me why he's pulling up her skin ?









Here's the girlfriend with Bravo. He's still a moose...









And one of the four of them...









She's really holding her own, not getting bigger much faster, but her belly is down to "puppy big" and soft, not hard. She trots around and eats dry food. So, fingers crossed, hopefully she's on the mend!

Terri


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

She looks healthy to me, just the runt of the litter. Maybe she was just gorging on mama's milk. Since there was only 2 babies she probably had lots of milk. Seems as if there was something wrong she wouldn't still be alive at 6 weeks. She sure is a cutie.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

She is looking better, glad to see it.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, thank goodness! I have been waiting for an update! So happy it's a good one!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I was holding my breath when I saw this post. So happy that she is doing so well! Both are good looking puppies. She looks so much better!


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

She is a pistol! Typical girl ! We love her and her brother puts up with her...

Thanks again for all the support!

Terri


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

So glad she is doing well!! 

They are some CUTE pups!!


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Those puppies are adorable! (nice looking kids too)

I hope everything turns out well.. sometimes the runts will stay kind of short and plump and then take off.. I wish ya'll the best with this.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I can almost smell the puppy breath. I am so glad she is doing better, thanks for the update and pictures


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

ACK. You failed to mention that they were hound puppies.

*swoon* Oh my goodness, there is no dog cuter than a baby hound. What dolls.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Yesterday when I had them in the house, Bravo was being a good boy and just sitting around watching the activity around him. Sassy, though, was "killing" (growling, shaking her head, dragging around) a shoe that was five times as big as her! And so it begins:spinsmiley:....

Terri


----------

